# Costs & UK Adoption vs. abroad?



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Pardon my forward and someone personal question concerning adoption. A huge part of me feels that one cannot put a price on an adopted child, that it should not matter what the cost is, however another part of me must be realistic.  

Can anyone give me a ballpark figure on what it costs to adopt just to give us an idea? 

I have not done an extended amount of research on adoption as we are going to try the IVF route however my husband and I have discussed adoption as an option. 

Also, Is it difficult to adopt in the UK? Or are most adopting abroad?

Again, thank you for your time and best of luck to you all. 

GuitarAngel1979 xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hiya,
I can understand your question and I don't think it is insensitive or whatever. I am sorry it has taken it this long for one of us to reply. not very good form for someone who needs support!!

i (as most ladies on here) am going through UK adoption.  this involves being assessed by a social worker from the local authority. usually after a final decision to end treatment. the cost, in the uk, is minimal.
it constitutes: paying for your medical (which is a fair way down the line, and about 75 pounds), taking any unpaid leave you need for the prep courses. anywhere betweeen six full days, to four evenings. I had four full days, and my employer paid for two of those.  you will also have interviews for the home study, and these may need to be unpaid from work.  they will recommend books to buy, but you could always recommend your library buys these- each library has the purchasing officer who can do this- beyond that, if you adopt in the uk, and work full time, you are entitled to six months leave at 103 pounds a week, followed by six months unpaid leave (if you have worked 40 weeks for your employer before staring adoption leave).

you are then entitled to return to work.  you will be expected to take the six months, and have the potential to take longer depending on your child(ren's) needs.

international?
from what I understand, you pay for the home study, flights, etc etc anywhere between 8 and 10 thou. but better to do a post about international adoption to get more info.

good luck in you journey. well done for being sensible enogh to look for information and support early on.

kylie
xx


----------

